
John Prine, Who Chronicled the Human Condition in Song, Dies at 73 - jgwil2
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/07/arts/music/john-prine-dead.html
======
sigmaprimus
RIP John Prine, I hope your enjoying a vodka and ginger ale and smoking a nine
mile long cigarette!

